# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  КАЛЬКИ АВАТАР НА ЗЕМЛЕ!!!

## Арсений Глазков

Шри Багаван
Я аватар - аватар, который призван к пробуждению сознания человечества
Резюме


Феномен Шри Багавана и Шри Аммы уникален. За всю историю человечества еще не было подобных примеров, по крайней мере, насколько это известно. Однажды один искатель спросил Шри Багавана о том, когда и в связи с чем у него возникло желание пробудить духовное сознание человечества, и он ответил: "Еще будучи ребенком, я размышлял о человечестве и о том состоянии, в котором оно находится. Я всегда знал, что отличаюсь от остальных людей, и я хотел привести их к состоянию, в котором нет разделенности".
Мы задали свои вопросы, и вот что ответил Шри Багаван
Беседа с Шри Багаваном
Шри Багаван, вы аватар?
Шри Багаван: Я аватар - аватар, который призван к пробуждению сознания человечества. Мы можем сказать, что сейчас в Индии происходит своего рода возрождение, и у нас миллионы последователей. Нас услышали все слои общества, мужчины и женщины, молодые и старые, богатые и бедные. В последнее время у многих людей появляется великое стремление к пробуждению, и моя роль как аватара - помочь им в этом.
В прошлом было много аватаров. Что Вас отличает от них?
Шри Багаван: Я думаю, дело не в том, что меня отличает, а в том, что я пришел в другое время. Прежние аватары готовили людей к духовному пробуждению, но они не могли передать его, и не потому, что они были не способны, а потому что еще не наступило время. Я пришел в то время, когда энергии Земли изменились, и человечество стало очень восприимчивым и ему уже можно передать состояние пробуждения. То есть мое преимущество в том, что я пришел в подходящее время, когда это возможно дать человеку.
И Вы готовились к этому долгое время?
Шри Багаван: Да, вся моя жизнь была чем-то вроде подготовки к этому. С самого детства моей единственной заботой была мысль о том, как освободить человека от страданий. Я пришел к этому сам, и не в результате своего жизненного опыта, так как был еще ребенком, а скорее, я просто не мог не беспокоиться о страданиях людей и сидеть сложа руки, так как чувствовал их страдания. И именно поэтому я - аватар. Я никогда не приходил к такому выводу - меня побуждала действовать некая высшая сила, высшая энергия, которую мы называем Божественной энергией или Богом. Ни один человек не просил меня делать этого, меня побуждали высшие силы. Так я смог давать людям способность передавать дикшу. Сам я не даю дикши, я передаю эту способность другим. Я больше выполняю роль "электростанции", а дикшедаватели - как "трансформаторы", которые получают эту энергию и передают другим.
Что такое Университет Единства, который Вы создали в Индии?
Шри Багаван: Этот университет трансформирует вас в истинно человеческих существ. Другие университеты дают вам технические или гуманитарные знания, но они не помогают вам стать тем, кем вам предназначено быть, - пробужденными.
Полное раскрытие человеческого существа возможно только когда его сердце расцветет. Но, к сожалению, то, как сегодня родители зачинают детей, вынашивают и рожают их в больницах, воспитывают в школах, колледжах, в обществе - все это разрушает ребенка. Вот поэтому так мало истинно человеческих существ. Вы видите какое варварство в мире? Как мы жестоки, как примитивны ? Мы разделили себя на расы, нации, по уровню благосостояния и по другим самым разным признакам. Мы продолжаем сражаться во имя Бога, во имя религии, во имя любви. Сколько было войн в истории человечества - племенных, национальных, мировых войн! Только вид, который полностью сошел с ума, может вести себя так, как мы.
Дома продолжается молчаливое мучение: муж изводит свою жену, жена изводит мужа. Все используют друг друга, желая господствовать над другими. Жена хочет командовать мужем, муж - женой, дети родителями, а те в свою очередь - детьми; служащий работодателем и наоборот. Везде, куда бы вы не повернулись, проявляется самость. И это - ад, другого ада не существует!
Итак, вопрос за внутренней трансформацией. Когда сердца пробудятся, у нас здесь будет рай, настоящий рай на Земле.
Как нам понять наши взаимоотношения?
Шри Багаван: Сколько раз у вас получалось изменить себя? Нисколько. А как часто вы пытались изменить кого-то другого? Если вы не можете изменить себя, то как вы можете ждать изменений от других? Вы ничего не можете сделать с этим. Только Милость может изменить вас. Попытка понять взаимоотношения не поможет никогда. Это как очищать лук: вы продолжаете снимать один слой за другим, а когда снимите последний - там ничего нет. Вам следует научиться искусству переживать другого. На курсах в Университете Единства мы стараемся научить вас чувствовать то, что испытывают близкие люди, переживать это вместе с ними. Когда происходит такое принятие, это становится источником большой радости. ТО, что казалось таким сложным становится естественным. Многие люди пройдя процесс уже живут так.
Все говорят о любви, мы ищем ее, мы хотим обрести ее в жизни. Что такое любовь с Вашей точки зрения?
Шри Багаван: Я не могу сказать вам, что такое любовь, но могу сказать, что ею не является. Давление - это не любовь, эмоция - не любовь, обладание - не любовь. Любовь, о которой мы говорим, невозможно описать словами. Ее нужно испытать. Нет смысла говорить об этом, потому что все, что вы знаете - условно. Любовь, о которой я говорю, - абсолютно безусловная: для нее нет причины, ей нет объяснения. Она просто есть и все.
Мы хотим, чтобы вы испытали это. Тогда вы будете полноценным человеческим существом. Потому что в момент, когда вы открываете эту любовь, вы открываете также и свое единство. Вы ощущаете связь со своими родителями, с братьями, друзьями и со всеми в мире. Сейчас у вас нет этого чувства. Когда приходит эта любовь, сперва ты чувствуешь соединенность со своими родными и близкими, потом - со своими друзьями, потом - с окружающим миром, растениями, животными и в конечном итоге - с Богом. Вот то Единство, о котором мы говорим.
А что будет с чувством отдельного существования?
Шри Багаван: Ощущение "мое" и "твое", ощущение отдельности - это иллюзия, на самом деле этого не существует. Но чтобы испытать состояние Единства, наши чувства должны замедлиться. По мере продвижения вы все более и более открываете Единство с Божественным.
В чем разница между мыслями и умом?
Шри Багаван: Если взять, к примеру здание,- оно сделано из кирпичей. Без кирпичей нет здания. Как вы сможете иметь ум без мыслей? Их невозможно отделить друг от друга. Ум - не что иное, как поток мыслей, которые являются потоком воспоминаний. Если стереть всю вашу память, то не стало бы и ума. Невозможно представить ум без мыслей.
Возможно ли контролировать ум?
Шри Багаван: Как вы собираетесь контролировать ум? Чем больше вы пытаетесь контролировать ум, тем больше он выходит из-под контроля, и в этой борьбе вы наверняка проиграете. Если кто-либо когда-либо начинает борьбу с умом, то ум всегда выиграет, потому что благодаря вашей борьбе он становится сильнее. Единственный способ освободиться - это наблюдать за умом. Если вы наблюдаете за ним очень дружелюбно, без осуждения, обвинения или комментариев, он вскоре ослабевает и постепенно успокаивается.
Не могли бы Вы рассказать нам что-то об искусстве видения?
Шри Багаван: Ключевая вещь в учении - это видеть. Когда дело касается внутренних проблем, внутреннего роста или духовного продвижения, вам необходимо научиться видеть. Например, если есть ревность - вам нужно научиться видеть ревность. Нас не волнует сама ревность как таковая, но вы должны видеть, что она есть. Видеть - значит быть свободным. Мы не имеем в виду освобождение от ревности, просто само видение уже является свободой. Эта свобода есть медитация. Это радость. Это покой. Это любовь.
Что мы должны делать, встретившись со страданием?
Шри Багаван: Когда вы говорите, что страдаете, в действительности вы избегаете страдания. Именно бегство от страдания является страданием, но вы не знаете об этом. Внутренне вы все время убегаете от страдания, пытаясь анализировать его или найти его причину. На самом же деле причина вашего страдания - не в самом факте, вызвавшем страдание, а в бегстве от него. Сопротивляясь ему, вы находитесь в постоянном напряжении, на это уходит вся ваша энергия. Если же вы сможете повернуться лицом к страданию и обнять его, принять его без попыток к бегству или анализа, то сначала это будет болезненно, но затем оно станет радостью. Тот, кто владеет искусством превращения страдания в радость, - почти пробужден. Не пробужден, но почти пробужден. Дикша помогает вам развить это искусство.
http://www.1ness.ru/

----------


## Арсений Глазков

Аватар он или нет

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Нет. Калки Аватар приходит в конце Кали-юги, уничтожает демонов. Он провозглашает Сатья-югу. В 12й песне ШБ описано его явление, место его явления и даже имена его родителей. "Бхагаван", который был офисным служащим и вдруг решил, что он "аватар", т.к. это хороший способ заработать, не имеет отношения к реальному Калки-аватару. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что Индия стала крупнейшим поставщиком "аватаров" на мировом рынке. Стоит одеть на себя шафрановые одежды, отрастить бороду, принять глубокомысленный вид, овладеть парой дешевых фокусов - и "аватар" готов.

----------

